# The tiny Texan



## Bean_counter (Dec 29, 2020)

Driving through and staying the night in San Antonio. The family and I got to meet up with @Tony and his wife for dinner. We had a great time Tony.

Reactions: Like 8 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 29, 2020)

Pretty cool to meet up with another person from WB. Great photo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 29, 2020)

Looks like y'all both lost this.....

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2020)

Nice! Is that one of those trick rooms where things appear taller in the background?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 29, 2020)

Thought everything was bigger in Texas... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2020)

Always great to hang out with Mikey. Even better when his family is there!

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 29, 2020)

Looks like the River Walk to me. Where'd y'all eat?


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Looks like the River Walk to me. Where'd y'all eat?


It is, Republic of Texas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 30, 2020)

Can’t be real Texans,no cowboy hat or boots.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2020)

Must be warm there, Tony's not wearing a parka!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 30, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Looks like y'all both lost this.....
> 
> View attachment 198888


When I saw that picture, I thought the same thing. At least Tony is wearing shoes............. Terry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 30, 2020)

Ahhh - the Riverwalk at Christmas - so magical - like being in Paris, or somewhere!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 30, 2020)

And y'all picked ROT to eat at when there is a Whataburger essentially across the street! No Way!

I think that that is the hospital I was born in over Mike's right shoulder.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 30, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Can’t be real Texans,no cowboy hat or boots.


That is TV crap!! Like every Texan owning an oil well!! LOL

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 30, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> And y'all picked ROT to eat at when there is a Whataburger essentially across the street! No Way!
> 
> I think that that is the hospital I was born in over Mike's right shoulder.



Whataburger is every day fare here. Plus it SUCKS! Yep I said it


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 30, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> That is TV crap!! Like every Texan owning an oil well!! LOL


I forgot about the giant belt buckles.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 30, 2020)

Well, now that I'm shamed, guess I have to get rid of my hats, boots, and big buckles! Had to do away with the tight wranglers when my....ummmm.....let's just say it got bigger! 

Does this mean I have to get rid of my hardhat too?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 30, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> And y'all picked ROT to eat at when there is a Whataburger essentially across the street! No Way!
> 
> I think that that is the hospital I was born in over Mike's right shoulder.


Mikey beat me to it, he has no taste, thinks Whataburger is nasty. He likes that Yankee In and Out crap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 30, 2020)

Every REAL Texan has to have one of these. The only axe handle I have broken. Anybody wanna guess, when, where, and what I was doing? Ran across it cleaning out shop - just realized that thing is 45 years old! That makes me older than I wanna be! Posterity
1

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 30, 2020)

Tony said:


> Mikey beat me to it, he has no taste, thinks Whataburger is nasty. He likes that Yankee In and Out crap.


He probably likes New York steaks rather than Texas T-Bones. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 30, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Every REAL Texan has to have one of these. The only axe handle I have broken. Anybody wanna guess, when, where, and what I was doing? Ran across it cleaning out shop - just realized that thing is 45 years old! That makes me older than I wanna be!
> 
> View attachment 198895

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 30, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Every REAL Texan has to have one of these. The only axe handle I have broken. Anybody wanna guess, when, where, and what I was doing? Ran across it cleaning out shop - just realized that thing is *45 years old*! That makes me older than I wanna be!
> 
> View attachment 198895


Don't know about where and what you were doing, but asking *when* is kinda redundant by asking when............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 30, 2020)

Yeh, and I bet he likes that New York salsa too! Not that good San Antonio kind!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 30, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Don't know about where and what you were doing, but asking *when* is kinda redundant by asking when............ Jerry (in Tucson)


That was supposed to be a hint for non-texicans! But did not tell the month - ones in the know would be able to guess.


----------



## Tony (Dec 30, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Can’t be real Texans,no cowboy hat or boots.


If I had put on the Lucchesi's and the Stetson Bri would've left Mikey for me!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 30, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> He probably likes New York steaks rather than Texas T-Bones. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


At least he's not a vegetarian.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 30, 2020)

T. Ben said:


>


For the uneducated, it's from the Texas A&M bonfire.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 30, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> If I had put on the Lucchesi's and the Stetson Bri would've left Mikey for me!


Bro, you holding out on us! Maybe he does have an oli well in his back yard! Luccheses, Stetsons, and now a Oneway! 
We have a Lucchese store down in The Gulch. All I can do is walk in and smell the leather smell - only thing I can afford! Unfortunately, the Two Old Hippies store next door is more affordable. If you are wondering - I've been told that - no way am I gonna go into that store - might catch some disease or sumpthin.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 30, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Bro, you holding out on us! Maybe he does have an oli well in his back yard! Luccheses, Stetsons, and now a Oneway!
> We have a Lucchese store down in The Gulch. All I can do is walk in and smell the leather smell - only thing I can afford! Unfortunately, the Two Old Hippies store next door is more affordable. If you are wondering - I've been told that - no way am I gonna go into that store - might catch some disease or sumpthin.


I got the boots in a resale store, my size and in great shape. No way I could afford them otherwise!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 30, 2020)

Yeah, Dad has a couple of pairs at least that he's bought at estate sales. Never has found a pair in my size though.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 30, 2020)

Aggies, whataburger, t bones, and non pace picante sauce. Sounds like y’all aren’t the real Texans haha


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 30, 2020)

Danged, just had lunch at Longhorn Steakhouse - full of boots, hats, saddles, etc.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

